# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  THE EASY STEPS TO LUCID ((personal experience))

## d3l3t3

Lucidity Is IMO the best way to spiritually connect and be true with yourself.  On a plane where anything is possible, It's what you do there that defines you.  I for one am an explorer.  Throughout all Lucid Dreams Exploration is my best accomplishment.

STEP ONE:: THE WILDERNESS ((most important step)).....To start your lucidity, you must be healthy..as in your blood must FEEL clean, outside exercizes and clean air.  After a fair amount of detoxication...You must retreat.  Go into the wilderness ALONE...Stay in a tent for About a week or as long as possible. The wilderness WILL make your dreams WAY more vivid which is a step to lucidity.  Explore during the day so you can be tired and sleep as long as possible...YOU'LL SEE!

Step Two:  Entering the dream. The Trick is simple...Those little lines you see behind your eyes have hypnotic properties. You must accept that.  Try to sink into the lines but stay awake.  Don't Think about anything..just lay and watch the lines.  If done correctly you will first either begin to see random things, hear random things, Or feel your body going numb to sleep. 

Step Three:: (AUDIBLE) NOW,, The audible hallucinations are a test of mind until you can MASTER it...These Hellucinations WILL BE SCARY....Audible hellucinations could be someone yelling at you or saying something completely creepy, This is your mind trying to wake You back Up Before You can enter.  You must remember this is ONLY a dream and it is not real...assurance of this is the only way to pass this step...

Step Four:: (VISUAL)  This is where the real test of bravery is.  Usually your mind will test you here ((at least for beginners))...Most of the time its a scene with an objective...For instance One of my first dreams was a dark room with a single door...Now It may seem easy but every time I tried to Open the Door the Doorknob would turn into Three Viscous snakes...HOWEVER I remembered reading something about this along time ago and The only way was to face your fears...SO I REACHED FOR THE SNAKE HEAD TO GRAB IT....But right before i could the door disappeared and the Lucid World Appeared Before me...This is usually how it happens...You think if you face your fear you will be physically harmed but at the last second everything will change for the better...

Step Five: :Sad: REALIZATION)) Usually Here you can get struck with a bout of Amnesia and forget Where you Are And it turns into a regular dream...I find the easiest ways to Test This is During the day...During the Day((WHEN YOUR AWAKE)) You can do TWO different things....1. THE JUMP TEST...Try As often as you can that week to see how high you can jump, You will get use to this...THEN When You hit Lucidity It will be you Natural Instinct To jump Test, When You Jump 20 Feet In the Air YOU BETTER REALIZE YOUR DREAMING....OR YOUR STUPID 2. THE WATCH TEST...Similar...Check your Watch As often as possible and in your Dream If its incomprehendable ((I believe this happens because there is no time on this plane)) or missing You know your dreaming Voila!

Step Six:::NAVIGATE((...Rookies Your First Job Is to Learn The High Jump Learn To Let it ALL GO...JUST LIKE THE MATRIX....This is the cornerstone of LUCIDITY...Believe in what you can do...NEXT Task Go where You want..I compare THis To The Movie Jumpers Where You Really concentrate on WHERE You Want to Go With Mental Images And Such...And You Could Fly,, FLYING DOES TAKE SOME PRACTICE...It's Like WALKING ALL OVER AGAIN....((Haven't Learned To Teleport yet))..

STEP 777::: OUTER SPACE BABY...Now...You can Check Out Space But I assure You the Universe Does End And When You Hit That Point You Will Wake Up..Dont go Too far to Fast

Step 8::: THE WORMHOLE....You Have To Concentrate To Find It...It looks like a Large Low Altitude Hurricane of Color..Usually it Is Gaurded By What I see as Alien Vessels of some Sort((...Make it Inside Without Waking and You'll Be taken to an ENTIRELY DIFFERENT PLANE....It Seems That Each Plane Has More Challenges Followed By Another Wormhole...Going DEEEEP InTo The Rabbit Hole iF You Can Hang onn...Find The NexT WormHoLe And It GetS Even More Pleasurable AND INTENSE...BE STRONG..THIS PART IS UNDESCRIBABLE...JUST BE STRONG...

Any other Tricks I'll Let You Guys Find Out..I mean Shit I already Drove You There Why I gotta Wipe Your ASs too?

AND THATS AS FAR AS I HAVE GOTTEN ....I'll SAY Im A Good 3rd PLane Traveler
Follow These Steps NEWBIES

----------


## LRT

Not a lot of people are going to read long, first-post tutorials with too many capitals and instructions like "THE WILDERNESS".

----------


## Mzzkc

Lol, nice troll.

----------


## Seeker

Hi, welcome on board and thanks for the informative post.

It sounds like you have a lot to contribute to or forum.  A snakk word of advice if I may though.  You were doing really great up until your last couple of sentences, sarcasm is often misunderstood.

----------


## Ferret

These wormholes seem very interesting? Has anyone else experienced something similar? Is this just out in the miuddle of space???

----------


## UsernameTheRand

Sounds like hippie-guru magic.

----------


## Squaddle

Lol......

----------


## lordyM

> Sounds like hippie-guru magic.



Yeah man

----------


## UsernameTheRand

Well, I believe it, but I'm not going to do it simply based on principle. Go out in the woods for a WEEK just to lucid dream?

However, I do believe my dreams are "better" when I'm camping. I have the perfect opportunity to experiment with this; I'm going to be sleeping in the woods four days throughout the next two weeks. Two consecutive days each; I'll see what happens.

----------


## UsernameTheRand

Wait just a minute.... this is the THREAD VERSION OF A RICK ROLL, ISN'T IT?

----------


## LiveInTheDream

C'mon guys, it was his first post...and at least he _tried_ to be helpful.

But some words of advice to d3l3t3:

1) Get to know the people and let the people get to know you before posting a tutorial

2) Familiarize yourself with the forum's dos and don'ts and turn ons and turn offs. For example, anybody who's been around here for very long has seen a lot of 'the easy steps to lucid dream' stuff around the internet, and most of them are neither easy nor 'the' way, and therefore a lot of people aren't going to read what you have to say for that very reason. If it's _a_ way and it works for you, go ahead and share, but let's call it what it is, shall we.

2) When you are ready and you actually do post the tutorial, make sure it's easily readable. Bold, Italics, and Underline will serve you *much* better than a bunch of parentheses and capitals.

That said, I hope you don't take offense from all of this...no matter how much experience you've got with lucid dreaming, to everybody here you're still the new guy, so there's just stuff to learn in that regard. Hopefully this clears up a little of that for you  :wink2: 

(On an important side note, d3l3t3, you haven't posted for months. Correct me if I'm wrong, but this really looks like you made your account just to make this one post and then hope your name leaves a big enough hint to the admins to get rid of your account...and I'm also saying _this_ because it looks kinda bad and you might want to be more careful if you're still sticking around)

----------


## UsernameTheRand

Well, I took this seriously in till I saw the "Outer Space" and "Wormhole" sections.

----------


## JamesLD

cool story bro.

----------


## yumester

Obvious troll is obvious

But at least you made it look semi real for the newbies.

Can a mod get this thread out of here now?

----------


## pk14

I don't see how this is a troll. This seems like a legit tutorial to me. Step one seems like it can be a way if you are really into doing it. Step two is something I do, just close your eyes and visualize yourself fading away into the darkness behind your eyes. That takes a little while for me and might not be good for impatient people.

----------


## UsernameTheRand

Yes, it sounded reasonable. Not something the average person would use, but an actual tutorial.

But why is all that "alien" shit in there?

----------


## hgld1234

Good apart from Step 7 and Step 8. Ask around and you'll see how many people *can* get to the wilderness for a full week, let alone do. And Please Stop Capaltising Every 1st Letter Of Every Word AND PLEASE STOP CAPS LOCKING (that's just to show).

*If you want to emphasize important words, phrases and titles use bold instead of the 'yell button' (aka caps lock)*

PS Plz stop tripple dotting (like this: … . I'm not sure what they're called) as they're for suspense. Is this supposed to be a sort of cliffhanger? I don't think it's a cliffhanger but tell me wrong if it is.

A cliffhanger:

_The black cat creeped up to Stan and howled a howl so schreechy it will make all your hair stand straight…_

Alright, not a very good cliffhanger but you get the idea.

----------


## CamWaite

i can vouch for the wilderness bit; trekking in the himalayas i had some of the craziest most vivid dreams of my life and perfect dream recall but coming back home to real life, it's gone to the dogs again  :Sad:

----------


## emh360

You lost me when recommending sleeping in a tent, alone, for a week. I got a job and a family to support. I don't have this kind of free time.

----------


## hgld1234

I'm not sure about of the wilderness thing- 80% of my lucids (and both of my best) have come when I am at home.

----------


## onyxfyre

i cant get past 4....

----------


## kookyinc

> Lol, nice troll.



I don't think this kid is a troll. Trolls try to make posts that hold unpopular views for the sole purpose of getting others angry. When dealing with good trolls, this usually that takes the form of subtly suggesting ridiculous things and when someone tries to scold the troll for being a twat, the troll defends his opinion. That's what a good troll does. Bad trolls just come out with ridiculous view points and try to defend them.

This guy doesn't seem as much as a troll as he does an overexcited noob. And I use the term noob because he is new, thinks he is an expert, and is condescending. If he were a good troll, his post wouldn't be so ridiculously stupid, it would seem more intelligent but would have subtle yet ridiculous claims. If he were a bad troll, he would have been more off-topic and obviously inflammatory. (Also, he hasn't prolonged any arguments.) This long, convoluted technique probably worked for him, but this guy is too stupid and enthusiastic to figure out how to write a coherent tutorial.
Just my opinion.

----------


## LiveInTheDream

ha, still no second post from the guy. I'm definitely thinking his name was a hint to delete his account after he said his piece. I've seen stuff like that on forums before...and generally from someone who is "new, thinks he is an expert, and is condescending."

I was surprised to come back after so long and find this thread still alive...seriously, has anybody even found this tutorial useful? I sure can't make sense of it  :tongue2:

----------


## shaun95

I dont think i could be bothered going up a mountain for a week and sleeping in a tent :/

----------


## kookyinc

> I dont think i could be bothered going up a mountain for a week and sleeping in a tent :/



Maybe he was hallucinating from the thin atmosphere, and just thought he was having lucid dreams.

----------


## wolf1234lucid

umm why does it seem that the more I read these things the more it makes me feel I am on some gay ass forum for World of fagcraft and not a site about dreaming

----------


## kookyinc

> umm why does it seem that the more I read these things the more it makes me feel I am on some gay ass forum for World of fagcraft and not a site about dreaming



If that's the case, you should go to some better threads.

----------


## DpsBob

Somebody, give this troll a snack. I was entertained.

----------

